# Happy birthday Anatoli



## cherine

*Dear Anatoli,*

 Happy 40th Birthday 
كل سنة وانت طيب
عقبال ألف سنة ​ 
 
Sorry for such a dull felicitation, I'm not good at creativity, you know


----------



## elroy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Hoffentlich hast Du großartig gefeiert!


----------



## Flaminius

*お誕生日おめでとうございます*
* アナトリーさん*
* ！*​


----------



## _forumuser_

Buon Compleanno!


----------



## afabafa

*F E L I C I D A D E S ! ! ! ! *​


----------



## Crescent

Извините пожалуйста, что с опозданием, но:

С днем Рождения, Дорогой Анатолий!!!!  

Хотелось бы Вам искренне пожелать всего самого найлучего, и поблагодарить Вас, за Ваше активное участие на форумах, за ту помощь, которою вы нам приносите!! 
P.S. И давайте уже быстрее карабкайтесь до 1000 постов, что бы мы могли наконец-то Вам празник устроить!!!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Присоединяюсь к пожеланию Crescent Даже cyanista туда докарабкалась! 

  Many happy returns of the day and many happy days and birthdays together with WordReferenceForums.


----------



## Xerinola

*happy Birthday Anatoli!*​


----------



## Anatoli

Wow!

Thank you very much!
Большое спасибо!
شكرا جزيلا!
ありがとうございます！
多谢！


----------



## Jana337

Я не знала, что у нашего австралийского десанта день рождения! 

Všechno nejlepší. 

Jana


----------



## Anatoli

děkuji!

Jana, your Russian is great!

danke!

Ich bin jetzt vierzig... zu alt


----------



## Anatoli

cherine said:


> *Dear Anatoli,*
> 
> Happy 40th Birthday
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> عقبال ألف سنة ​
> 
> Sorry for such a dull felicitation, I'm not good at creativity, you know


I am very thankful for it, Cherine.  Could you please romanise and translate it for me? I am not lazy but it will save me time.

Thanks heaps for remembering me


----------



## elroy

It's Egyptian:

_Kuli sana wenta Tayyeb_
_3u2baal alf sana_

It basically means, "Happy birthday.  May you live to be 1,000." 

(Cherine can correct my transliteration!)


----------



## Anatoli

elroy said:


> It's Egyptian:
> 
> _Kuli sana wenta Tayyeb_
> _3u2baal alf sana_
> 
> It basically means, "Happy birthday.  May you live to be 1,000."
> 
> (Cherine can correct my transliteration!)



Vielen dank and/et merci beaucoup, Elias and Cherine!
You both have been very helpful on Arabic forum 

Big thanks to Flaminius in the Japanese and Jana  in the Slavic forum too.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Veels Geluk Liewe Anatoli op jou veertigste verjaarsdag  .


----------



## Anatoli

Abu Bishr said:


> Veels Geluk Liewe Anatoli op jou veertigste verjaarsdag  .



Dziękuje bardzo, Abu Bishr!
Rozumiem Afrikaans, ale nie mogę rozmawiać 

That's Polish, by the way 

Afrikaans is so similar to German, I had no problem understanding.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Anatoli said:


> Afrikaans is so similar to German, I had no problem understanding.


 
Maybe you should take a go at Afrikaans or Dutch next  . What do you think? Yes, I agree the two are very similar. I studied a bit of German before, but not enough to make it into the German Forum  .


----------



## Anatoli

Abu Bishr said:


> Maybe you should take a go at Afrikaans or Dutch next  . What do you think? Yes, I agree the two are very similar. I studied a bit of German before, but not enough to make it into the German Forum  .


I am into Asian languages now - for no reason. Chinese, Arabic, Japanese are complex enough to keep me going for ... we'll see 

I brush up my German by watching German language movies and reading books or articles on the web. Very passive, I know.


----------



## Thomas1

опоздал ...  Но я тоже не знал что у Вас был день рождения, надеюсь что ещё не слишком поздно. 

Wszystkiego najlepszego z okzji urodzin, Anatoli. 


Tom


----------

